# Shelby Lt. Wt. Bicycle 1938 era



## shoe3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Just finished restoring Shelby Lt. Wt.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 24, 2016)

Pretty dang sweet.  Nice work!


----------

